# Anyone Have Fine Woodworking #68 (Jan/Feb 1988)?



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone here might have a copy of fine Woodworking #68 - January/February 1988. I don't need the actual magazine, but I am hoping that someone might have it and that they would be able to scan or take good quality pictures of something from that issue. In that issue is a plan to build a rip fence that can be used on a table saw.

I have a small Sprunger Brothers 8" table saw that I'm just about done finishing restoring and need a new fence for it. The stock fence (which I have) just isn't very good and I'd like to go self squaring. Anything commercially available is too large and out of my budget. I'd like to build one and I've seen a couple pictures of one built off the plans in that issue that looks like it would do the job nicely - and doesn't involve any welding, like most other table saw fence plans I've seen do.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2019)

What about the one Neil Yeag posted awhile back on his saw Matt? As best I recall, he posted a link in the thread, did you look at those plans? 

Book is available used on Amazon for as little as $4.00 + $3.99 shipping if no one has it.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2019)

I forgot about the one Neil built - and I had even asked him for more details on it! That is a very nice and well built fence and definitely worth consideration.

I do think that I'll still go with the one in FWW #68 - even if mainly because I can build it in my basement shop since it's entirely out of metal instead of having to spend a bunch of time out in the garage making numerous cuts on the table saw. It's about 63 in my basement and about 20 inside my garage right now. I know where I'd rather be working!

Yeah, if I can't find someone who has it, I'll buy it - but thought I'd check first in case someone had it in their collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2019)

20??? That's like spring time, T-Shirt weather up there right now isn't it? You northern folks is supposed to be running around in your shorts and flip flops, with your white socks on and all, in that kind of weather.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 5, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I forgot about the one Neil built - and I had even asked him for more details on it! That is a very nice and well built fence and definitely worth consideration.
> 
> I do think that I'll still go with the one in FWW #68 - even if mainly because I can build it in my basement shop since it's entirely out of metal instead of having to spend a bunch of time out in the garage making numerous cuts on the table saw. It's about 63 in my basement and about 20 inside my garage right now. I know where I'd rather be working!
> 
> Yeah, if I can't find someone who has it, I'll buy it - but thought I'd check first in case someone had it in their collection.


Matt, I think I have it. I'll get back to you this morning.

Update: Do you have the exact title of the FWW article? I have access to all of their articles but when I sorted on "table saw fence" I got 375 pages listing 3200 articles on it. If you know the title, I can find it quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Matt, I think I have it. I'll get back to you this morning.
> 
> Update: Do you have the exact title of the FWW article? I have access to all of their articles but when I sorted on "table saw fence" I got 375 pages listing 3200 articles on it. If you know the title, I can find it quickly.



Probably the closest I can get to the title is the upper corner of the front cover lists "Replacement Rip Fences" as one of the featured things. Thank you!!!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 5, 2019)

I found my issue, finally. I think this is the article you want.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2019)

@FranklinWorkshops That is exactly it!  Thank you very much, Larry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

